# The Features And Benefits Of The Kindle Fire



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

The Amazon Kindle Fire Is the new tablet developed by Amazon. In addition to free two-day shipping on select products, Amazon Prime members receive two other benefits that Kindle Fire HD owners can directly. I am thinking about getting a tablet and I was wondering what is the benefit of a Kindle Fire over an Ipad or other table.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The lower price is one benefit.  Also, if you get the HD version, the screen is very, very good.  You get a free month of Prime which gives you the free two-day shipping as you mention, but also access to the free Prime Videos and one free e-book borrow each month.  I had Prime already because of the free shipping, it's well worth it to me, but I love the Prime videos.

Betsy


----------



## Geri.Foster (Aug 19, 2012)

Love my Kindle Fire!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I love my Kindle Fire.  
Now before I answer your question; I will ask you one.
What are you planning to use it for?
This will tell me which Fire to recommend to you.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Amazon gives away a free app every day that is (normally) Fire-able.

If you want to do major computing, get the iPad, if you are a media-user, I'd go with the Fire. (I have a Fire, hubby has an iPad, our son#2 and my mom went with Fire even though son has an iPhone5.)


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I am really loving my HD 8.9" Fire.  The screen quality and size, the amount of RAM, the faster speed compared to the original, and especially the HDMI port.  Yesterday I watched The Hunger Games free through Prime Instant Video, streamed to my TV via the Fire.  It was just like watching it on cable.  The progress of the technology we have nowadays is amazing to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My experience:  The HD7 Fire is good for gaming and will work for email and video.

The HD8.9 is better for email and video and as good for games.

Neither is as good for long form reading than either of my eInk kindles.

Magazines are better on the HD8.9 just because of the larger screen.

But the 8.9 is also a bit heavier.

IF you already are invested in either android or Apple, then it probably makes sense to stick with what you have.  Games and apps, for example, you might own for your iPad will NOT work on the Fire.  And vice versa.

The Fire is a moderately locked down version of Android -- 'forked' they call it -- that will not let you access directly the Google Play store.  That said, there are many MANY apps on Amazon, most of which do work on the Fire.  There have been very few I've seen available via Google that I couldn't get at Amazon.  And those few were usually available via one of the 3rd party android app stores and loadable on the Fire with no difficulty and no hacking or rooting or anything of that sort.

The other way to look at it is, have both apple AND android devices so you can use apps from both places -- just not on the same devices, of course. 

Full disclousre: I have no apple devices and both a tablet and phone that are android devices purchased well before Fires were available.

And, just to be thorough, there are also Windows tablet devices. . . . . there are very many fewer apps available and some people have a visceral reaction to anything Windows. (For that matter, some people have a visceral reaction to anything Apple.  )  I actually kind of like the Win8 interface -- I recently purchased a Windows tablet that can function as a full computer.  It's more compact than the laptop I also have and just as functional for me.  FWIW, there is a Kindle App for Win8 and it works just fine.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I love my Fire HD 8.9" and I even prefer it for reading (I didn't expect that I'd be reading on my first Fire but my e-ink Kindle was quickly left behind for reading.  The ONLY thing I miss from using an e ink Kindle is the New York Times Latest News blog.. so sad.. and no, nothing I've seen on the Fire replaces the fine writing in that blog.  I don't need a bunch of videos and short blurbs as my news source.  But.. I LOVE my  Fire.

And I also don't have Apple products beyond a couple of not used ipod touches, as cool as they were..

I WOULD enjoy a tablet that could replace a notebook computer, but that isn't top of my list at the moment.


----------



## billwyld (Apr 26, 2013)

I got my Fire HD in January. Got a Nook for Christmas ande exchanged it.

I wanted the device because I felt that my local newpaper was going to forego print and go totally digital. That has not happened (yet) but I can get the digital version on my Fire when the print is undelivered or I am out of town.

I was also happy with the photo displays. I was able to file away my digital Photo Frame that did not run  on a battery and had to be plugged in. I can pass my Kindle around the table.


----------



## Sueracs (Apr 19, 2013)

TrevorW said:


> The Amazon Kindle Fire Is the new tablet developed by Amazon. In addition to free two-day shipping on select products, Amazon Prime members receive two other benefits that Kindle Fire HD owners can directly. I am thinking about getting a tablet and I was wondering what is the benefit of a Kindle Fire over an Ipad or other table.


Would you please tell us that you have collected the tablet or not? What are the benefits have you got from that?


----------

